
Dump Wacom tablet firmware using glitch attack to the CPU power - wolframio
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeCQatNcF20
======
xt00
TLDR: they precisely timed when to cut the power to the main chip that does
the Wacom pen tablet processing following requesting a block of bytes from the
USB descriptors field, which results in the CPU failing to execute some
function that probably prevents you from reading beyond say 32 bytes. By doing
that they managed to read back the entire rom of the chip.. The timing and
shape of the power glitch was found through a ton of brute force / trial and
error and _obvious_ intelligence on the subject..

Side note: Wow.. I'm an EE and that was pretty amazing stuff.. Was not aware
of this technique.. Tour de force I think is the phrase I would attach to this
video..

~~~
rasz_pl
they being she, and precisely being sprayed glitch every cycle while logging
results

------
KiDD
Loved this video!

------
cookingrobot
Amazing work

